# Can I use Calcium Sand as a substrate



## hughitt1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Using a calcium-based sand would probably increase the hardness of the water. What you could try though is adding a little bit of the sand to some tap water, and letting it sit for a few days, then testing the KH and GH. I think it would be better to try and find some inactive aquarium sand with the same color as the one you want to use.


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 1, 2006)

you can go to home depot and get some play sand or a pool shop and get the pool filter sand... they are both white sand


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

and that stuff will disolve since it is digestable.


----------

